# Articulated loco w sound



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

This is most likely as close as I'll ever get to hear a real one, so I wanted to make it near as possible to the real thing. Phoenix sound with two chuff input terminals on the board. No software tricks here, 4 magnets on one rear wheel of each power brick that pass over a reed switch. BTW, another NiMH battery that came back to life after 10+ years on the shelf. I have no complaints. Enjoy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember when sound boards first supported "articulated" locos to enable chuffing from both prime movers. Many people used them incorrectly on models of real mallets.

In your case, it is actually correct, since this is not a mallet, but an articulated compound. I do enjoy all that sound. So if one set of drivers slip, you should be able to hear the "offset" change between the front and the rear if there are independent chuff triggers on the prime movers. Many sound cards would simulate this "in and out of sync" on auto chuff.



https://www.republiclocomotiveworks.com/uintah50.php



"The tonnage rating of the two articulated (mistakenly and persisently called "mallets") was approximately double that of the heaviest locomotives they replaced. They weren't mallets because technically a mallet is a compound locomotive that uses steam twice, first in high pressure cylinders and then in lower pressure cylinders. These articulated engines used high pressure steam in all four cylinders. "

Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

While detail cleaning I noticed the air pumps are a very prominent feature on the front of this loco. Found in the manual, Air pump--- Plays in idle to maintain air pressure. There appears to be. Air Pump 2--- a sustained compressor run that restores air pressure after it's been depleted. I have see what that sounds like tomorrow. And I do like the Rod Clank that I've heard with other locos that have the Phoenix, will also Plug & Play more tomorrow.


----------

